# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Seminario de capacitación para pequeños y medianos productores de palta de exportación del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Fecha: 25, 27 y 29 de octubre  Hora: 3 pm - 7 pm  Plataforma: Zoom   Costo: S/100 inc. IGV (por persona)  Objetivo: El seminario de capacitación tiene como objetivo, brindar los conocimientos básicos para que un pequeño o mediano agricultor pueda iniciar con éxito un cultivo de palto de exportación en el Perú.   Programa: Lunes 25   3:00 - 4:00 pm Fernando Cillóniz Benavides- Presidente de inform@cción... ¡Información para la Acción! "Análisis del mercado de la palta peruana de exportación"   4:00 - 5:00 pm Preguntas y respuestas   5:00 - 6:00 pm Ing. José Luis Sánchez Ramos - Asesor Comercial de Vivero Los Viñedos "Metodología para la propagación del cultivo del palto y exigencias edafoclimáticas"   6:00 - 7:00 pm Preguntas y respuestas   Programa: Miércoles 27   3:00 - 4:00 pm Ing. Juan (Benito Bodoque) Rubiños Valiente  - Asesor frutícola y hortícola de productos de agroexportación (Experto del Grupo Paltas Perú) "Manejo agronómico del cultivo del palto en la costa del Perú"    4:00 - 5:00 pm Preguntas y respuestas   5:00 - 6:00 pm Ing. Liova Espinoza Ortiz - Consultor en diseño e instalación de sistemas de riego presurizado y asesor técnico en el cultivo del palto (Experto del Grupo Paltas Perú) "Manejo agronómico del cultivo del palto en la sierra del Perú"   6:00 - 7:00 pm Preguntas y respuestas   Programa: Viernes 29   3:00 - 4:00 pm Ing. Jorge Martìn Quintanilla - Asesor frutícola y hortícola de productos de agroexportación (Experto del Grupo Paltas Perú) "Manejo agronómico del cultivo del palto en la selva del Perú"   4:00 - 5:00 pm Preguntas y respuestas   5:00 - 6:00 pm Fernando Cillóniz Benavides- Presidente de inform@cción... ¡Información para la Acción! "Estructura de costos de instalación y mantenimiento anual de un cultivo de palto de exportación en el Perú"   6:00 - 7:00 pm Preguntas y respuestas  Incluye: acceso a las charlas, presentaciones en PDF y certificado digital   Pagos: S/100 inc. IGV (por persona) Cta. Ahorros soles BCP: 19494810414093 CCI: 00219419481041409393 A nombre de BCG Publicidad & Agronegocios S.A.C RUC: 20555863731   Registro: Enviar voucher o constancia de pago, nombres y apellidos, DNI, correo electrónico y celular al siguiente enlace (Whatsapp): https://bit.ly/3BZdpPg   Una vez confirmado el pago y registrados, los participantes recibirán el enlace vía whatsapp y por correo electrónico. Los participantes deberán ingresar a la plataforma zoom, con el mismo nombre con el que se registraron para poder aceptarlos en las charlas.    *Informes:* https://bit.ly/3BZdpPg   682b2bf6-1d3b-4822-b3b4-3cb82f11b8ea.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Gobierno evalúa seguro agrario cofinanciado para 30,000 pequeños y medianos productores Artículo: Perú prepara un programa de capacitación para impulsar la exportación de palta Artículo: Uso de riego tecnificado aumentó en pequeños y medianos productores Artículo: Impulsan asociatividad de pequeños y medianos productores de Piura Artículo: Pequeños y medianos productores agropecuarios venden el 77.6% de su producción

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos, a continuación les comparto la información que pretendo que los expositores puedan transmitir a los participantes del "Seminario de Capacitación para Pequeños y Medianos Productores de Palta del Perú", para  que me den sus comentarios y sugerencias por favor...  Análisis del crecimiento de las exportaciones peruanas de palta y perspectivas hacia el 2022. ¿Cuáles son los principales mercados de la palta peruana de exportación? ¿A qué precios se exporta la palta peruana durante la campaña de exportación? ¿Cuáles son los principales exportadores de palta peruana? ¿Cómo determinar un precio referencial en campo al momento de la cosecha? ¿Cuáles son los requerimientos mínimos de clima, altitud, suelo, agua, pH, conductividad eléctrica, micro y marconutrientes, etc, para un correcto desarrollo del cultivo? ¿Cuáles son los estados fenológicos del palto y principales aspectos a considerar en cada uno de ellos? ¿Qué portainjerto o patrón elegir según la ubicación y características del terreno? ¿Cuáles son los principales aspectos a considerar al momento de comprar plantones de palto? ¿Cuáles son los principales aspectos a considerar para la instalación definitiva en campo? ¿Cuáles son los principales aspectos a considerar para regar adecuadamente? ¿Cuáles son los principales aspectos a considerar para abonar y fertilizar adecuadamente? ¿Cuáles son los principales aspectos a considerar para podar correctamente? ¿Cuáles son las principales plagas y enfermedades del palto? ¿Cómo prevenirlas y solucionarlas? ¿Qué es el Código de Lugar de Producción (CLP), para qué sirve y cómo obtenerlo? ¿Cuándo cosechar y cómo determinar la materia seca? ¿Cuáles son los principales aspectos a considerar durante la cosecha y post cosecha? ¿Cuáles son los costos de instalación de un cultivo de palto de exportación? ¿Cuáles son los costos de mantenimiento anual de un cultivo de palto de exportación?  Esto es -a groso modo- lo que considero sería importante que conozcan todos los pequeños y medianos productores que estén pensando iniciar un cultivo de palta de exportación, teniendo en cuenta las dudas y problemas que suelen publicar aquí los miembros del grupo.   Se aceptan críticas y sugerencias... ¡Gracias!  *Informes:* https://bit.ly/3BZdpPg   242770942_10158040987431630_4431705876748638559_n.jpg

----------

